# Summer-Winter Switch



## llogan64 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a two-story condo built in 1969 that has a Summer-Winter switch next to the main thermostat on the first story.  The second thermostat is a heat only thermostat on the second floor.  I would like to replace the old thermostats with digital thermostats, but want to make sure that the summer-heat switch will work with them properly.  As I understand it, the summer-heat switch tells the thermostat whether to work as a heater or air conditioner.  Is this correct?  And will this switch work with new digital thermostats?  I understand that the thermostat upstairs will have to be a heat only digital thermostat.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome Llogan:
You may need to trace out the summer-winter switch and make sure it is not connected to a special vent or other mechanical apparatus. Is it 24v or 120v? If it is 120v, it probably will not work with the thermostat. However, it would not need to be included in the new thermostat wiring either but should remain as is.
Glenn


----------

